# Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

Hallo liebe Fachleute!

Mein Nachbar hat einen DSL-Anschluss. Er hat daran irgendein Gerät mit Antenne angeschlossen (nennt sich das Ding "router"?).

Ich habe mit ihm vereinbart, dass ich mich da gegen Kostenbeteiligung ranhängen darf, was für mich sehr attraktiv ist.

Das ganze ist WEP-verschlüsselt.

Mein Nachbar hat mir den WEP-key mitgeteilt - den habe ich nun bei mir eingetragen (denselben key verwendet er auch für seinen PC).

Nun meine Frage: kann mein Nachbar eventuell 

1) auf meine Festplatte zugreifen?

2) mein Surfverhalten nachverfolgen?

Was kann ich gegebenenfalls tun, um dies zu vermeiden?

Ach ja: ich verwende windows XP.

Vielen Dank für alle Ratschläge!


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Er kann, wenn es bei Dir grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit gibt, auch auf Deinen Rechner zugreifen.
Du solltest also darauf achten, dass Du eine Firewall auf Deinem Rechner einsetzst und jeweils Deinen Rechner aktuell hältst. Eventuell reicht auch Deine windowseigene Firewall, wenn die sauber konfiguriert ist.
Weiter kann er - wenn es sein Router zulässt - Dein Surfverhalten überwachen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber eher gering, "normale" Router bieten diese Funktionalität nicht.


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> .... kann mein Nachbar eventuell


...im Gegensatz dazu kannst du nicht nur mit seinen Kosten surfen sondern auch noch allen Schindluder im Internet treiben, den du willst - man kommt allenfalls bei deinem Nachbar raus!


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...im Gegensatz dazu kannst du nicht nur mit seinen Kosten surfen sondern auch noch allen Schindluder im Internet treiben, den du willst - man kommt allenfalls bei deinem Nachbar raus!


Danke, Heiko!

Also, meine windows-firewall habe ich aktiviert, außerdem habe ich dort "keine Ausnahmen zulassen" angeklickt.

Was das Surfverhalten angeht, so ist es mir egal, wenn mein Nachbar sieht, wann ich surfe, wieviel MBs ich übertrage. Ich will nur nicht, daß er sieht, welche Webseiten ich aufrufe! (Auf den Abrechnungen von Arcor erscheint das ja hoffentlich nicht!?!?)

Grüße, Sabina


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Sorry, habe versehentlich Reducals Beitrag (den ich nicht verstehe) zitiert.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> Sorry, habe versehentlich Reducals Beitrag (den ich nicht verstehe) zitiert.


was er meint, ist dass er unter  seiner  IP im I-Net auftaucht, die internen IPs  erscheinen nicht nach außen.
Damit ist er der Verantwortliche für alles, was du treibst 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43592


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Mag sein, aber darum geht´s hier ja nicht. Ich mache ja schließlich nichts illegales.

Will aber trotzdem nicht, dass mein Nachbar sieht, welche Webseiten ich aufrufe. Soviel Datenschutz muß schon sein.

Wie kann ich dies sicherstellen?

Thx, Sabina


----------



## jupp11 (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Merkwürdiges Vertrauensverhältnis. Einerseits den Zugang in Anspruch nehmen, andereits ihm
 nicht über den Weg trauen. 
An seiner  Stelle würde ich mir Gedanken darüber machen, ob er vor deinen Zugriffen sicher ist...


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber darum geht´s hier ja nicht. Ich mache ja schließlich nichts illegales.
> 
> Will aber trotzdem nicht, dass mein Nachbar sieht, welche Webseiten ich aufrufe. Soviel Datenschutz muß schon sein.
> 
> ...


Normalerweise kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass er das nicht mitbekommt.
Ausnahme wäre, wenn er es wirklich drauf anlegt. Davon wollen wir aber erst mal nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Jupp, wir teilen uns einfach einen DSL-Anschluss. Jeder zahlt die Hälfte. Jeder ist mittels Antenne angeschlossen.

Was ist so merkwürdig daran, daß wir beide nicht wollen, daß der jeweils andere das eigene Surfverhalten nachvollziehen kann? Schon komisch, wenn es schon als "verdächtig" gilt, auf Datenschutz zu bestehen...

Gibt es in der Sache selbst Antworten?

Danke, Sabina


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ausnahme wäre, wenn er es wirklich drauf anlegt. Davon wollen wir aber erst mal nicht ausgehen.



Na ja, ich glaube auch nicht, daß er es unbedingt drauf anlegt.

Falls aber doch: wäre das schwierig für ihn? Und wie kann ich mich davor schützen?

Thx again, Sabina


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> Jupp, wir teilen uns einfach einen DSL-Anschluss. Jeder zahlt die Hälfte. Jeder ist mittels Antenne angeschlossen.
> 
> Was ist so merkwürdig daran, daß wir beide nicht wollen, daß der jeweils andere das eigene Surfverhalten nachvollziehen kann? Schon komisch, wenn es schon als "verdächtig" gilt, auf Datenschutz zu bestehen...
> 
> ...


Ich habe da schon Verständnis dafür.
Grundsätzlich geht es ja Deinen Nachbarn nix an, wo Du rumsurfst.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> Jeder zahlt die Hälfte.


leg die andere   Hälfte drauf, dann bist du auf der ganz sicheren Seite...


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> Na ja, ich glaube auch nicht, daß er es unbedingt drauf anlegt.
> 
> Falls aber doch: wäre das schwierig für ihn? Und wie kann ich mich davor schützen?
> 
> Thx again, Sabina


Schützen kann an sich letztendlich dadurch, dass man vorwiegend verschlüsselte Seiten ansurft.
Trotzdem könnte er die DNS-Abfragen überwachen und würde dadurch erkennen, wo Du hinsurfst.
Letztendlich gibt es keinen absolut sicheren Schutz vor der Überwachung wenn im gleichen LAN gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Schützen kann an sich letztendlich dadurch, dass man vorwiegend verschlüsselte Seiten ansurft.
> Trotzdem könnte er die DNS-Abfragen überwachen und würde dadurch erkennen, wo Du hinsurfst.
> Letztendlich gibt es keinen absolut sicheren Schutz vor der Überwachung wenn im gleichen LAN gearbeitet wird.


Hmmm, "DNS-Abfragen" hört sich schwierig an. So´n Profi ist mein Nachbar auch nicht...

Würde es was nützen, wenn ich über safeurl (oder wie das heißt) oder über einen Anonymizier (??) surfe?

Sabina


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> Hmmm, "DNS-Abfragen" hört sich schwierig an. So´n Profi ist mein Nachbar auch nicht...
> 
> Würde es was nützen, wenn ich über safeurl (oder wie das heißt) oder über einen Anonymizier (??) surfe?
> 
> Sabina


Jein.
Die DNS-Abfrage erfolgt unverschlüsselt und unverschleiert.
Allerdings müsste Dein Nachbar schon sehr fit sein.


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

@ Sabina, lass dich nicht verunsichern. Generell spricht nichts gegen so eine "geteilte" Nutzung, es sei denn der Provider sieht das entsprechend in seinen AGB vor.

Heiko hat dir schon zu verstehen gegeben, dass es schon mehr braucht, um Datenverkehr abzuphischen. Mein Einwand galt in der Tat dem Schutz deines Nachbarn. Der ist nämlich verantwortlich für alles, was auch du mit dem Anschluss treibst. Ein treffendes Beispiel dürfte die derzeit anhaltende Flut der Identifizierung von Anschlussinhabern sein, die über den illegalen Download von MP3-Files, Filmen, Software enttarnt werden. Da gibt es im Netz nämlich einige Sozietäten, die sich genau das zum Geschäft gemacht haben und den Anschlussinhaber (mit Rückendeckung der Musik-, Film,- Softwareindustrie) in Mitstörerhaftung nehmen. Stellt sich die Frage ob du z. B. ab un an ein Liedlein runterlädst. Bei einfachem Surfverhalten (eMail, eBay, Seiten angucken) steht das natürlich gar nicht erst zur Debatte.


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Hallo Leute!

Danke erst mal für Eure Hinweise. Habe noch dies hier im Netz gefunden:



> Für HTTP den JAP-Proxy der TU-Dresden verwenden (http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/), ordentlich konfigurieren und im Firefox, ICQ, Emailer usw. als Proxy eintragen.
> Damit läuft dein Traffic über eine gesicherte HTTPS-Verbindung bis nach Dresden und erst von dort ins Netz. Dein Wirt sieht höchstens die HTTPS-Verbindung, kann aber nicht drin schnüffeln und im Internet bist du nur noch einer der vielen Nutzer die den JAP nutzen, also reichlich anonym.
> Der kostet zwar n bissl Performance, weil eben alles über Dresden geroutet wird, sollte dennoch immernoch schneller als ISDN oder 56k sein.



Würde das also nicht doch etwas nützen?


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

...gegenüber deinem Nachbarn nicht, nur nach Außen!


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...gegenüber deinem Nachbarn nicht, nur nach Außen!


ACK.


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Hmm, aber der Nachbar kann Surfspuren doch nur dann sehen, wenn der router ein Protokoll führt, oder?


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> Hmm, aber der Nachbar kann Surfspuren doch nur dann sehen, wenn der router ein Protokoll führt, oder?


Oder wenn er einen Sniffer einsetzt.


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

OK, und gegen einen Sniffer hilft dann nichts mehr, richtig?


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> OK, und gegen einen Sniffer hilft dann nichts mehr, richtig?


Würde schon, damit wirds dann aber zu kompliziert für Dein einfaches Setup.


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Würde schon, damit wirds dann aber zu kompliziert für Dein einfaches Setup.


Ooooch, Heiko. Bitte sag das doch mal etwas genauer :-(


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> Ooooch, Heiko. Bitte sag das doch mal etwas genauer :-(


Falls Du in der Lage wärst, ein eigenes Subnet aufzubauen und zwischen dem Subnet Deines Nachbarn und Deinem Routing komplett zu unterbinden und darüber hinaus der Router nicht in der Lage wäre irgendwelche Infos zur Nutzung zu speichern, dann hättest Du Deine Ruhe.


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Alternativ könntest Du bei Dir auch einen DNS-Server aufsetzen, der seine Infos nur verschlüsselt von außen holt und diesen abfragen. Wenn Du dann über JAP surfst, dann sollte Dein Nachbar sehr schlechte Karten haben.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

wenn Du endgültig sicher gehen willst, könntest Du von Deinem PC eine VPN Verbindung nutzen, mit einem Endpunkt jenseits des Netzwerks vom Nachbarn. Dann läuft sämtlicher Datenverkehr verschlüsselt bis zum Server und erst von dort ins Internet. 

Viele Unis bieten dies als Dienst an (u.a. für Zugang zu Diensten im Uni-Netz, oft geht aber auch die Nutzung für sämtlichen Netzwerkverkehr). Ansonsten dürfte es Anbieter geben, die diesen Dienst kommerziell anbieten, finde aber nichts auf die Schnelle via Google. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein virtueller Server, und dort selbst eine VPN Software installieren (gibts ab 2,90 Eur pro Monat mit 50GB Transfervolumen).

@Heiko u. Reducal, wieso bitte sieht der Nachbar Verbindungen über JAP? Dies ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand falsch, da auch hier eigentlich nur eine verschlüsselte Datenverbindung nach aussen verwendet wird.

TSCN


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> @Heiko u. Reducal, wieso bitte sieht der Nachbar Verbindungen über JAP? Dies ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand falsch, da auch hier eigentlich nur eine verschlüsselte Datenverbindung nach aussen verwendet wird.


Weil die DNS-Abfragen unverschlüsselt über den lokal eingestellten DNS-Server gehen. Zur Absicherung der Verbindung ist das ja nicht nötig weil der Zielserver ja auf den Ausgangsserver keinen Zugriff hat.
Hier sitzt der potentielle Lauscher aber auf Ausgangsseite. Der könnte also die DNS-Abfragen belauschen und wüsste auch so, wo die Surferei hingeht. Er würde zwar die Daten nicht sehen, könnte aber die Ziele identifizieren.


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Nochmal kurz und knackig:
JAP schützt Dich vor Spionage des Endpunkts. Die notwendige Sicherheit auf Deiner Seite ist Dein Problem.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Falls Du in der Lage wärst, ein eigenes Subnet aufzubauen und zwischen dem Subnet Deines Nachbarn und Deinem Routing komplett zu unterbinden *und darüber hinaus der Router nicht in der Lage wäre irgendwelche Infos zur Nutzung zu speichern*, dann hättest Du Deine Ruhe.


IMHO eine unrealistische Annahme, wenn es der Nachbar drauf anlegt, da vermutlich nur der Nachbar physischen Zugriff auf den Router hat, und man Modifikationen/Auswechselung des Geräts nicht mitbekommt. Gleichzeitig ist das Aufsetzen eines Routers mit openwrt Firmware/Netzwerksniffer relativ einfach für jemanden, der sich mit Linux auskennt.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Weil die DNS-Abfragen unverschlüsselt über den lokal eingestellten DNS-Server gehen. Zur Absicherung der Verbindung ist das ja nicht nötig weil der Zielserver ja auf den Ausgangsserver keinen Zugriff hat.
> Hier sitzt der potentielle Lauscher aber auf Ausgangsseite. Der könnte also die DNS-Abfragen belauschen und wüsste auch so, wo die Surferei hingeht. Er würde zwar die Daten nicht sehen, könnte aber die Ziele identifizieren.


Deine Aussage steht im Widerspruch zu den hier gemachten Beobachtungen:
http://board.protecus.de/t25790-2.htm


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*


```
C:\>nslookup mainpost.de
*** Der Servername für die Adresse 192.168.0.79 konnte nicht gefunden werden:
Non-existent domain
Server:  forum.computerbetrug.de
Address:  217.172.187.192

Nicht autorisierte Antwort:
Name:    mainpost.de
Address:  62.146.116.134


C:\>nslookup sueddeutsche.de
*** Der Servername für die Adresse 192.168.0.79 konnte nicht gefunden werden:
Non-existent domain
Server:  forum.computerbetrug.de
Address:  217.172.187.192

Nicht autorisierte Antwort:
Name:    sueddeutsche.de
Address:  213.221.91.5
```
Die erste Abfrage lief ohne JAP, die zweite nach dem Start von JAP. Beide Male wird der in den Netzwerkeinstellungen vorgegebene DNS-Server (hier meiner im lokalen Netz) verwendet. Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass JAP die Netzwerkeinstellungen ändert oder einen eigenen/anderen DNS nimmt.
Ich hab beim zweiten Mal bewußt eine URL genommen, die ich länger nicht verwendet habe, damit keine Cache-Daten verwendet werden.


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Bei näherem Nachdenken hab ich eine andere Alternative: bei Proxynutzung (was JAP ja ist), müsste die DNS-Auflösung über den Proxy laufen da der Client die IP nicht zwangsläufig auch auflösen können muß.
Insofern hast du wohl Recht.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Ein paar weitere Infos:
http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ#SOCKSAndDNS

Zusammenfassung: Webbrowser-Proxies laufen über das SOCKS Protokoll. Nur SOCKS 4a unterstützt die Weiterleitung symbolischer Serveradressen, so dass keine DNS Nutzung stattfindet. Also muss sowohl der Browser als auch der Server SOCKS 4a sprechen. Auf die Schnelle zeigt mir Firefox nur Version 4 und 5 an, ob er also 4a kann, keine Ahnung. Meine Neugierde ist erst einmal befriedigt.


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Achtung!
SOCKS hat nicht zwingend was mit Browsern zu tun. Mir fällt bei einem Browser kein Dienst ein, der SOCKS brauchen würde.
SOCKS dient zur Bereitstellung von Diensten, die per se nicht proxyfähig wären. HTTP ist proxyfähig und braucht kein SOCKS.


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Ein paar weitere Infos:
> http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ#SOCKSAndDNS
> 
> Zusammenfassung: Webbrowser-Proxies laufen über das SOCKS Protokoll. Nur SOCKS 4a unterstützt die Weiterleitung symbolischer Serveradressen, so dass keine DNS Nutzung stattfindet. Also muss sowohl der Browser als auch der Server SOCKS 4a sprechen. Auf die Schnelle zeigt mir Firefox nur Version 4 und 5 an, ob er also 4a kann, keine Ahnung. Meine Neugierde ist erst einmal befriedigt.


Ähem, und was bedeutet das nun für mich? Heisst das, mit JAP bin ich auch der sicheren Seite?

Auch wenn der Nachbar einen Sniffer verwendet? (was immer das ist...)

Danke, Sabina


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Ähem, und was bedeutet das nun für mich? Heisst das, mit JAP bin ich auch der sicheren Seite?

Auch wenn der Nachbar einen Sniffer verwendet? (was immer das ist...)

Danke, Sabina


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Sabina schrieb:


> Ähem, und was bedeutet das nun für mich? Heisst das, mit JAP bin ich auch der sicheren Seite?
> 
> Auch wenn der Nachbar einen Sniffer verwendet? (was immer das ist...)
> 
> Danke, Sabina


Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass Dein Surfen mit JAP ausreichend gesichert ist. Das gilt aber an der Stelle nicht für Mail.


----------



## Sabina (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass Dein Surfen mit JAP ausreichend gesichert ist. Das gilt aber an der Stelle nicht für Mail.


Okay, danke Heiko, danke an alle!

Grüße, Sabina


----------



## Der Jurist (28 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Also mein Router schreibt ordentlich mit. Ich kenne die Seiten, auf die meine Kinder zugreifen. Das nur zur Info. Ob der Router Deines Partners auch mitschreibt ..... ?


----------



## BenTigger (29 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

und meiner versendet mir diese protokollierten Daten noch als E-Mail, damit ich nicht immer in den Router sehen muss. Ich bekomme alle Seiten, die über den Router aufgerufen wurden (egal ob Kabel oder Funk) immer als klickbaren Link via Mail zugesendet. (natürlich nicht einzeln sondern immer alle 30K werden die Protokolle versendet )
Das ist eine Einstellungssache im Router.


----------



## Der Jurist (29 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Logs  als Email könnte ich auch einstellen.


----------



## BenTigger (30 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Ach und ist deiner auch so ein blaues kästchen ??


----------



## Der Jurist (30 November 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

@ BT

Level one


----------



## BenTigger (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Na super, ich bin Netgear verfallen... also ist das nicht nur bei einem möglich, sondern das können dann viele Router. Insofern ist es dann auch möglich, dass der Router vom Nachbarn das kann.


----------



## Hesse (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Hi bin auch ein newbie ich hab mit meinen nachbarn auch so ein abkommen allerdings find ich kein nwlan hab eine pci karte mit mimo??und 3 antennen?? und so ein programm wo ich irgendwas durchsuchen kann aber ich find da nix kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen warum liegst an der entfernung 20-30m oder schlechtes programm?? Helft mir bitte will wieder spielen.


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*



Hesse schrieb:


> entfernung 20-30m


Eine Möglichkeit, die andere wäre, wenn du z. B. höher als dein Nachbar wohnst oder euch gute Stahlbetonwände trennen.


----------



## Hesse (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

das ist ein doppelhaus zwischen uns aber nach stahlbeton sieht das nicht für mich aus, Ich glaub mir bleibt nur eine möglichkeit umziehen. Aber danke


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Newbie-Frage: Datenschutz bei WLAN-Netzen*

Hier ein Beispiel: 





> - Max. Reichweite (abhängig von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit) in Gebäuden bis zu 30 Meter, im Freien (Sichtkontakt) bis zu 200 Meter


----------

